# Feathers wanted!



## Mogzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello all, I am trying to get my paws on as many beautiful natural feathers as possible to use as part of my wedding decorations. My fiancé and I are getting married in July at Thrigby church then going next door to the zoo for our reception, so I'd like to be able to decorate in a wildlife safari type theme... Only not as tacky as that sounds! :blush:
So what I'm after is this; please oh pretty please would you ask your gorgeous birds if they would very much mind you sending me one or two of their shed feathers ( the bigger the better, but any bird will do), I'm more than happy to pay for the postage or send out SAEs.
Thanks so much for looking, do hope you can help me.: victory:


----------



## Mogzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone at all? Pretty please?:blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

None here at the moment but it's soon moulting season, should have quite a few by June/July from various hawks, falcons and owls if you're still after some then. : victory:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i have about 7 or 8 pheasant feathers here you can have there about 6 to 7 inch long but not very colourful but your welcome to them


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Hiya I can send you a few moulted feathers from our military macaw if you like?


----------

